# Can PMV change a birds personality?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I think "Baby" is showing some minor signs of PMV, but because he has had it before he has not developed full PMV symptoms.
Before he was in a close relationship with Blondie, but now she sits on some soft material I have put in their box while Baby runs around feeding from the bowl belonging to Gayser and Gayser then attacks him.

I'm not sure if this is something to do with a mild case of PMV, or if it is the changes I have been forced to make to keep the place extra tidy while my solicitor requests it(until the fight with the council is over). Its a shame if it is the latter, because the birds have done nothing wrong and do not deserve to have their playground taken away.

If anyone has had experience of personality change related to PMV, please let me know as at least I will not be worrying that the problem has been caused by the overzealous actions of the council.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are probably to confined, and need more room.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Unfortunately it will have to wait. I will never forgive the council for what they have done to my birds. All I want is to keep some pigeons as pets, where is the great crime?

I did think it was unusual that Baby has lost interest in mating though?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is Blondie on eggs?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Only thing I have seen with ex-PMV birds is that, like birds with some other disabilities, they can be aggressive. Maybe that is kind of compensating for the disability, but unless one has seen a bird's behavior before they had PMV it is hard to tell if it is a personality change or just their normal nature.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I do think that Gayser has become more aggressive since having PMV, he has also put on weight which no doubt makes him think he is bigger than other males(which he is lol). As for blondie, she has just abandoned a set of false eggs because of the amount of tidying that was taking place. She started to want to mate with Baby again soon after that, which is normal, and normally baby would be quick to start mating with her again, but all he seems to want to do is go round to various feeding bowls nicking everyone's food and causing lots of fights?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds as though something has sure thrown him off. Wonder what's wrong? He sounds upset about something.


----------

